# Pittsburgh Haunters - Haunted Hayloft in Rockwood, PA?



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm here.

Bleed Black and Gold!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad to see a few burghers on here  Maybe someone could answer a question for me? Is the Haunted Hayloft in Rockwood, PA any good? Bit of a drive, don't want to waste the gas if it is a dud. Thanks!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Close by- 'bout an hour SW. I think we have a North-sider somewhere here, too. Never been to a haunted house. Never heard of Rockwood. Sorry.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a bit north of Pittsburgh in the New Castle area.


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Another Pittsburgh Home Haunter here! GO STEELERS!


----------



## Dark_Designer (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm here as well in the North Hills.


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I am here too, Shadyside....or Spookyside this time of year!


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't live in Pittsburgh anymore (I live in Atlanta), but I'm originally from The Burgh. Go Halloween & Go Steelers!!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi! Millvale checking in


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Evans City


----------



## Michael Smith (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm a jaunt up 79 in Erie.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

We are in Gibsonia.


----------

